# Converting standby rated generator to prime rated



## katwalatapan (May 11, 2012)

Hello,

I would like to inquire about any maintenance or other issues that could arise when a standby rated generator is retrofitted so that it could be rated as prime. I understand that the engine of the generator be it prime rated or standby rated is the same. I am currently working on a 70KW 3 phase 120V/208V Natural Gas generator with stand by rating. If I wish to use this generator for peak load shaving purposes I would have to consider prime rating for the generator. To retrofit the generator what issues would I face?

Thank you.


----------

